# Etapas de salida y entrada amplificador push pull FM



## aure (May 26, 2015)

Hola Amigos
Tengo ganas de saber como son estas tipos de entradas y de salidas de estos amplis de fm.

digamos que se que son trafos de entrada o balun para adaptar impedancias...tambien los hay con cables coaxiales de teflon, que no se de que valor ni longuitudes en sus etapas de salida y con trafos de polvo maganetico en entrada, pero no se que referencias o caracteristicas tienen esos nucleos binoculares.
mis preguntas son:

que tipo de cable de teflon usan esas salidas y porque de las longuitudes que tienen tanto los dos cables coax de los lados como el que sale central ya hacia la toma de antena??.

se pueden hacer estas salidas con cable rg58 aunque no para 150 ni 300 wat digamos para dos rd15 en push pull (tengo varios)??

y tambien haber si me podeis decir que tipo de nucleos binoculares para 100 Mhz hay que usar
 Y tamaños segun potencia a manejar en entrada.

Os subo unas fotos para que veais a lo que me refiero
Saludos y gracias
Aurelio


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 26, 2015)

Hola estimado Don aure , en los amplificadores tipo push-pull los dos transistores trabajan desplazados en 180 grados. Lo transformador de entrada (balun) es responsable por balancear la entrada (esa es desbalanceada) y fornir a los transistores la correcta fase para que tudo ande a contento , otra función de lo transformador de entrada es transformar la bajissima inpedancia conpleja  de entrada de los transistores en 50 OHmios (inpedancia padrón actuamente en RF).
 Lo transformador de salida hace función reversa, conbinar los sinales amplificados pelos transistores aun desplazados en 180 grados , transformando els en desbalanceado y transformar los 50 OHmios de salida en una inpedancia optima de trabajo para los transistores cujo valor depende de la tensión de Colector o Dreno y potenzia desahollada por cada transistor. Quanto ao calculo de la inpedancia del cable y su conprimento y tanbien topologia enpleada , eso requer mucho estudio de desahollo en RF.
Voi buscar en mi arquivos alguna  literatura sobre ese tema y con mucho gusto subo aca.
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## aure (May 26, 2015)

HOLA daniel.
muchas gracias por tu pronta respuesta.
y que me dices de los nucleos binoculares de que tipo
 de material deben ser. pues  en los catalogos hay muchos y no tengo
claro cual elegir.
saludos y gracias
aurelio


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 27, 2015)

Los nucleos binoculares o mismo los toroides de ferrita  tienem la función de estender la respuesta para baja frequenzias (tornar lo circuito de adaptación mas banda ancha aun).
Las dimensiones del nucleo , lo "MIX" (conposto ferromagnectico) del nucleo , dependen en mucho de la freuquenzia de trabajo y potenzia a sener manejada de modo que no saturen lo flujo magnectico interno a la ferrita.
Dejo aca alguns tutoriales sobre ese tema , desafortunadamente lo idioma original es en Ingles y  lo otro en Germanico. 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## aure (May 27, 2015)

Hola Daniel
Muchas gracias, muy amable por tus documentos,,,, ufff lo traducire. jejeje

pero asi del tiron no sabes o sabeis que tipo de cable coaxial usan en la parte salida y de que impedancia son estos coax. que usan en eso amplis?? y que tipo de material en los binos de entrada. 

Muchas gracias.
Aurelio


----------



## chevitron (May 27, 2015)

hola  estimados colegas los cables coaxiales de saida son de 25ohmios y 50ohmios de teflon, y para binoculares yo ultilizo tubitos de cobre


----------



## aure (May 28, 2015)

Hola chevitron ..muchas gracias por contestar.

y que longuitudes llevan esos cables ..parecen todos iguales de un cuarto de 
onda o quizas menos ...no lo se ...lo puedo sacar a escala ..pero me gustaria
 saber su longitud de los que van al lado y del central en la parte de salida
 de esos montages.
gracias chevitron
saludos a todos
aurelio


----------



## chevitron (May 28, 2015)

mmm no creo que sean longitudes de  cuarto de onda, 
por ejemplo para el blf278yo le pongo 180mm para el balum de salida y para el blf574 son 120mm, creo que la longitud del cable coaxial es determinado por la impedancia de cada transistor.
saluds 
ate
don chevi


----------



## aure (May 28, 2015)

Hola chevitron y demas colegas.

y que referncia tienen esos cables de teflon de 25ohms y de 50 ...una vez los vi en ebay pero ahora no los veo,
tu cres que puedo experimentar con rg 58 en un principio poniendolos en paralelo o sin paralelo ....o por otro lado tienen que ser de 25 ohms.

el de salida final de que medidas has puesto en los casos anteriores si no es mucho preguntarte ??

perdonarme por lo pesado que soy

Saludos y gracias
Aurelio


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 29, 2015)

aure dijo:


> Hola chevitron y demas colegas.
> 
> y que referncia tienen esos cables de teflon de 25ohms y de 50 ...una vez los vi en ebay pero ahora no los veo,
> tu cres que puedo experimentar con rg 58 en un principio poniendolos en paralelo o sin paralelo ....o por otro lado tienen que ser de 25 ohms.
> ...


Estimado conpañero Don aure , desafortunadamente los cables tipo RG058 son plasticos y derreten mui facilmente con calientamento y fatalmente hacen curto-circuito entre vivo y malla.
Por eso lo enpleyo de Teflón que es un tipo de plastico mui prolijo a andar en altas frequenzias (RF) y altas tenperaturas sin derretirse o deformarse.
Quanto a obtenenir cables de 25 OHmios  de inpedancia caracteristica , afortunadamente es possible armar uno con dos cables de 50 OHmios en paralelo de mismo conprimento (vivo con vivo y malla con malla).
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## aure (May 29, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Estimado conpañero Don aure , desafortunadamente los cables tipo RG058 son plasticos y derreten mui facilmente con calientamento y fatalmente hacen curto-circuito entre vivo y malla.
> Por eso lo enpleyo de Teflón que es un tipo de plastico mui prolijo a andar en altas frequenzias (RF) y altas tenperaturas sin derretirse o deformarse.
> Quanto a obtenenir cables de 25 OHmios  de inpedancia caracteristica , afortunadamente es possible armar uno con dos cables de 50 OHmios en paralelo de mismo conprimento (vivo con vivo y malla con malla).
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Hola Daniel ..gracias por tu respuesta.

su me imagino que se debe de calentar y por eso
 son de teflon.
pero ahora si ago un puspull de transistores sera de con dor rd15
...wamos poca potencia ...todavia no e decidido si lo hare con cables coaxiles o tranformador de apantallados tipo a los trafos de tubos ...me apetece intentar dominar a dos transitores ...a la emisora de valvulas 829b la domine y me gusto mucho..ahora quiero este nuevo reto....pero en principio con dos rd15
 y si teneis algun esquema bueno puss pull rd 15 haber si me lo poneis que veo mas variedad
gracias y saludos
aurelio


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 29, 2015)

Bueno , desafortunadamente yo no tengo en las manos lo diagrama que me pides y incluso busco tanbien por ese  mismo proyecto donde lo maximo de información que tengo es la misma foto que posteaste arriba (post#1).
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (May 30, 2015)

Buenos dias Colega aure,Si observas en detalle las fotos que posteaste,entre las que, algunas fueron posteadas por quien escribe ,veras que una de ellas,la 5,Posee ,ferrite de entrada,y un transformador,realizado,con coaxil,segun me conto su creador,es rg142 sin malla,Es mas, en algun momento se me ocurrio,hacer este trafo con capilar de heladera,y el centro,del rg142 (aisl teflon) ,Hasta el momento no tuve tiempo,pero aparentemente,en torno a los 100Mhz,parece que no es tan estricto el tema de la impedancia,no se que puede ocurrir ,mas abajo,por ej en HF. Habria que probar.

En el siguiente anexo,tenes un Amp de 300w Para Hf 40Mts, Echale un vistazo,que esta muy interesante.

Saludos.


----------



## aure (Jun 1, 2015)

Hola elgriego

Muchas gracias esta bien ..pero es hf.

y dices que una de las fotos que puse al principio es de uno de tus proyectos!!!!

don google esta todooo jejeje

..vamos a ver si saco algo...un ampli o un inibidor para guerra jajaj.

saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 1, 2015)

Hola a todos , caro Don aure dejo aca un dibujo hecho por lo proprio EA1KO donde el ensina a construir lo transformador de salida dese amplificador para 6 y 2 metros (54 y 144MHz).
Para majores informaciones recomendo que mire ese link : http://www.ea1uro.com/ea1ko/amplificador/ea1ko.htm.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## aure (Jun 11, 2015)

Hola Daniel.
muchas gracias, eres muy amable, me viene muy bien los trafos de tu enlace.
Aurelio


----------



## elektrocom (Feb 20, 2016)

encontre el diseño esta placa con los componentes para amplificador que puede usar BLF574.578  y tambien la linea de freescale , en cuando pueda la intentare hacer , poero el problema son los cables que se usan en el balun de la salida

pcb en color , habria editarlo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 20, 2016)

Hola a todos , lo cable coaxial  que conpoen lo transformador 4:1 de salida  es de 10 Ohmios de inpedancia caracteristica  (model TC-12) y lo balun 1:1 es hecho con cable de 50 Ohmios (model RG142U) .
Lo premero cable es muy raro y desafortunadamente caro , creo que sea possible reenplazar el por  uno hecho  por 4 cables de 50 Ohmios de mismo conprimento en paralelo (vivo con vivo y malla con malla) obtenendo una inpedancia caracteristica de 12,5 Ohmios . 
Dejo aca una dirección de un sitio que tiene muchos proyectos desa envergadura : http://www.w6pql.com/1_kw_2m_ldmos_amplifier.htm#2mbom , desejo que les sea util !.
!Suerte en los desahollos!
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elektrocom (Feb 20, 2016)

hola Daniel hace unos dias habia visto la pagina que comentas pero como no esta elPVB me puse a buscarlo por la web a ver si si habia algo , lo que encontre es este pcb que se puede adaptar al circuito de .w6pql. tambien vi por ahi una adaptacion para 88.108 en Dubus pero no la encontre.


----------



## elektrocom (Feb 20, 2016)

estos pallet son parecidos uno es de 600 watt y el otro de 1  kilowatt



los dos pallet son parecidos a este ciruito , em faltan conseguir los valores


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 21, 2016)

Estos cables de impedancias poco comunes tienen longitudes tan cortas, que tal vez puedan ser confeccionados por uno mismo. Habrá que darse maña, pero no debe ser imposible. De cualquier manera, estoy mirando que se puede hacer con la placa de un tyros. No es tan tan simple como la del m31, pero sí tiene cuestiones resueltas de otra manera.

También recordé que un cliente tiene un viejo equipo con un mrf151g y es bastante simple. Acá encontré foto, pero no encuentro manera de subirla desde mi teléfono. Usa cables en paralelo, tal vez como dice Daniel Lopes. Este equipo es "inquemable". Tiene un termostato bimetálico como protección de temperatura (que nunca saltó) y el detector de roe controla la tensión de bias directamente, de modo que no importa el problema, es muy muy muy muy raro encontrar esta emisora fuera del aire y el transistor nunca pereció.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 21, 2016)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Estos cables de impedancias poco comunes tienen longitudes tan cortas, que tal vez puedan ser confeccionados por uno mismo. Habrá que darse maña, pero no debe ser imposible. De cualquier manera, estoy mirando que se puede hacer con la placa de un tyros. No es tan tan simple como la del m31, pero sí tiene cuestiones resueltas de otra manera.
> 
> También recordé que un cliente tiene un viejo equipo con un mrf151g y es bastante simple. Acá encontré foto, pero no encuentro manera de subirla desde mi teléfono. Usa cables en paralelo, tal vez como dice Daniel Lopes. Este equipo es "inquemable". Tiene un termostato bimetálico como protección de temperatura (que nunca saltó) y el detector de roe controla la tensión de bias directamente, de modo que no importa el problema, es muy muy muy muy raro encontrar esta emisora fuera del aire y el transistor nunca pereció.


Hola caro Don DJ_Glenn cuando for possible suba la foto dese lineal sensillo que enpleya lo MRF151G para apreciación   
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.





elektrocom dijo:


> estos pallet son parecidos uno es de 600 watt y el otro de 1  kilowatt
> 
> 
> 
> los dos pallet son parecidos a este ciruito , em faltan conseguir los valores


La segunda foto NO me convence en nada , lo transistor puede sener de 1KW pero todos los otros conponentes enpleyados seguramente NO sirve para andar a tan alta potenzia   
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 21, 2016)

elektrocom dijo:


> estos pallet son parecidos uno es de 600 watt y el otro de 1  kilowatt
> 
> 
> 
> los dos pallet son parecidos a este ciruito , em faltan conseguir los valores



Los datos de los materiales usados para el amplificador de la primer  foto de 1Kw, están en la hoja de datos del MRFE6VP61K25H (obviamente hay que usar al pestaña "Data Sheet" para descargarla).
Para 88-108MHz en la hoja numero 9.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 21, 2016)

Hola a todos subo aca la hoja de datos de lo MRF6VP61K25H , desejo que les sea util 
Veer pagina 9 
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 21, 2016)

Hoy atendí otra emisora que creían muerta... pero se salvó... también simple el la parte de los cablecitos. RG173 si no leí mal. Todavía intento pasar las fotos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 21, 2016)

Ayer a noche tuvemos aca por esas latitudes una tremenda lluvia con tormenta electrica , hoy despues del almuerzo un cliente viene a mi taller con su TX FM broadcast de 600 Wattios dañado aclarando que ese hay "dormido" hoy un poco  antes del almuerzo , jajajajajajajaja como ese tipo  puede mentir asi  de cara  tan limpia    , jajajajajajaja  .
resumo de la opera : pierda total , un raio adentro por la salida de antena y saliu por la entrada de  audio , jajajajajajajaj ese hice lo camiño ao revés enbiando todo el equipo a  una "vida mejor"   , jajajajajajjajajajajajajjaj 
Lo peor aun es que nin puedo arreglar ese equipo ,solamente aprovechas la caja .      
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------

